# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Anybody seen this tree?

## Al Drake

Does anyone remember this tree?

----------


## Dana1

> Does anyone remember this tree?


That tree is overlooking the town of Negril.Its at some estate,Whitehall maybe i can't remember the name,its south of town turn right and go up the hill

----------

